# Anyone use a password manager?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm trying to find the best (most secure) password manager that will work on Windows (& hopefully Android as well). I'm tired of trying to remember which of the 10+ different passwords I use, for the 30+ sites/services/apps I use.

Thanks!

Edit: Preferably free or really cheap


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm gonna be nice and help you out unlike the way you acted in my other thread.

If you use Firefox they have great add-ons that help manage your passwords. Most browsers have built-in "Remember your password?" options. You should be seeing this. If not then you should see if you have the latest update. If you're specifying a password keeper for "apps" on your phone there is a great app called mSecure - Password Manager for Android. If you're talking about passwords on Windows applications then you should be able to find a nice free program through Cnet or download.com.

I only keep an add-on for Firefox just in case. Everything else is basically saved and remembered by the browser or by Windows. I use the mSecure for all sensitive passwords on Android especially when I deal with banking informations.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, PM sent.

I know that the browser 'remember your password' is not secure at all, so I want to get away from that. So that leaves with an add-on or stand alone app. I'm hoping someone has had experience with one that can sync between windows & android. I plan on making passwords for every site completely random & super complicated and just have one app manage them all, so I only have to remember the one password. I'll check out mSecure though & see what it has to offer.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Thanks, PM sent.
> 
> I know that the browser 'remember your password' is not secure at all, so I want to get away from that. So that leaves with an add-on or stand alone app. I'm hoping someone has had experience with one that can sync between windows & android. I plan on making passwords for every site completely random & super complicated and just have one app manage them all, so I only have to remember the one password. I'll check out mSecure though & see what it has to offer.


Yeah I agree with you about it not being 100% secured. I rather have an application store it and encrypt it for the purpose of hackers being more sophisticated than ever before. It does not take much to retrieve passwords from unsecured servers and such.

I'll help you out with finding something since I'm pretty good at digging around for specific software that I want.

You should still detail each site and password in a notebook (paper) should an app or whatever go through troubles of working in the manner it is suppose to do. I'm sure you already know this. I'll find something later tonight. If you find something too then let me know since im interested in checking it out for my purpose too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't used android specific software, but on a computer browser I use lastpass. Also has a password generator which you can specify minimum character length, include special characters, etc.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> I haven't used android specific software, but on a computer browser I use lastpass. Also has a password generator which you can specify minimum character length, include special characters, etc.


Thanks. I was actually just checking that one out and it has an Android app.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## Azaraith (May 31, 2012)

I use KeePass with KeePassDroid for my GNex. I just sync the database file from my PC using Dropbox. Easy and pretty secure. Dropbox password is max security (20ish chars, random) and same with the p/w for the KeePass file. Easy enough to use, but not particularly fast. More secure IMO than Lastpass (p/ws are never stored and encrypted by a 3rd party - they're encrypted before going onto Dropbox).


----------

